# Berufe lernen als Gobblin



## Thorger (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe einen Goblin angefangen und zottel mit ihm jetzt auf lvl 9 durch die gegend. Allerdings finde ich bis auf 1.Hilfe keine berufe in dem Startgebiet kann mir da vllt jemand helfen?


----------



## Vaiara (7. Dezember 2010)

also bei den worgen wars so, dass im gebiet um lvl 8 etwa jemand da rumstand, der einem alle berufe beibringen könnte, allerdings wurde der nicht als berufelehrer in die map eingetragen, hab unsren auch nur durch nachfrage gefunden.. wenn du aber irgendwo nen goblin-npc oder bankier rumstehen siehst, guck da inner nähe, die standen bei uns direkt nebeneinander.. (habs aber auch nur per nachfrage gesagt bekommen, sah den selber net..)


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

In der Instastadt auf den verlorenen Inseln hat es so ein Automat in einem Haus, da kann man alle Berufe direkt erlernen =), habe auch lange gesucht.


----------

